# finally finished molting!



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

My polish hen FINALLY started laying again, her first egg found this morning, after molting which took her two months to do! Yeah!! I was starting to think she was never going to lay an egg again.. Phew!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope mine start up again soon as well! Looks like someone had a pillow fight up at the coop!


----------

